# Sight for 3d



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I've been following schnarrfuss' thread on rests for 3D. There are some great recommendations, even in less expensive used rests. I was wondering what sight suggestions you all have.
Thanks


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

DS Advantage sight. They are made out in BC and the craftsmanship Detlef has put into them is impeccable. He has a lot of color options available as well.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1707987


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

sure-loc


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I guess you need to be specific.

A rest can be used on a bow for all different diciplins of archery. When you get into sights.....different diciplins / classes have restrictions on sights.


For 3D....

DS advantage make a great bar.....no doubt about that.

You couldn't go wrong with a wrapped Spot Hogg for a pin sight.

Good luck.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Right now I use a Axcel Armourtech 5 pin( .19). Love this sight. But, I can see me switching to a moveable single pin sight in the future with a scope. Axcel AX3000 or a CBE.


----------



## ky.boy.jr (Oct 9, 2011)

Detlef advantage is a sexy sight. I also like the axcel 3000.
Surloc and toxonic and getting sloppy in quality.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I use a 4" Davis System sight by Brian Davis with a CR Apex Scope for field and 3D. Really well made and repeatably accurate setup. The only thing I change is the scope when I go inside for the winter.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Something else to consider is the lens...if you decide to use one. For indoors I like to use a lens with a circle on it but for outdoors/3D I prefer a pin.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks everyone. Lots to consider.


----------



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sure loc sportsman's special is a nice one.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm going to second the axcel armortech for a multi-pin sight... I picked up a used one of these with .10 pins, which are a little smaller than I usually shoot, however it's been a dream to setup and I can see everything I need to...


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Axcel armortech .010 pins and a sun shade!


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm also going to voice a vote for the Octane dove-tail sights... the Bow Shop in Waterloo has a shipment of those in which are similar in design to both the Axcel and the Spot Hoggs... I'm all for adjustable, and those three are my current favs


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

I have been shopping around for a less pricey option for a single pin moveable sight. $500 plus bucks is too much for me. The boss would not be happy. Been looking at the HHA line of sights with a lens kit added on. http://www.hhasports.com/products/opt-lite-ultra.htm
What does everyone think??


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

If you are shooting 3D tournaments with a single moveable pin like the HHA you would be required to shoot open if you are adjusting for different yardages.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, you are correct.


----------

